# Driveaway Awning any tips please ??



## 98482 (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a Swift Sundance 590RL (55 plate) and am considering a driveaway awning for long stay holidays. As this is our first motorhome I thought the extra space for chairs, bbq, bikes ect would be handy and of course the extra room for outside company in the evenings. Can anyone advise me on what type to get (if any) for this model van.

Thanks

Rob 8)


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Cant advise on type but can advise you ,when all set up and happy with position put a steak of wood close to drivers side front wheel, then when you come back after a day out you can drive straight back into position without the normal shunting because you fell short of over shot
Geo


----------

